

Derek Sivers’ Critical Marketing Basics Every Musician Should Know - icey
http://cyberprurban.com/blog/?p=275

======
lux
From #6, if you're an introvert, act like an extrovert for a change. This
rings so true with me. I was a super shy kid, but when the opportunity to
change schools came around, I decided to try acting out and being the loud one
for a change. It worked. I quickly realized it was a choice, and pretty soon,
I wasn't even pretending, that was just who I was.

Now, I seize every chance to meet new people, I don't mind being speaking up,
taking the lead, and being a social butterfly. Once in a while, the shy kid
creeps back up for a minute and I remember the choice I made, and smile.

------
icey
The title says it's for musicians, but the advice applies just as well to
startups.

~~~
dan_sim
When I saw that there was only one comment, I knew it would say that...

~~~
icey
Haha sorry - I didn't want to editorialize the title too much, but I also
wanted to point out that there really was a reason I was posting it here.

